

Pinterest Growth Hacks: How did it grow so fast? - abreckle
http://www.adambreckler.com/pinterest-growth-hacks-how-did-it-grow-so-fast

======
kjhughes
There's a lot regarding Pinterest's growth on Quora. For starters, see

"Which viral concepts is Pinterest getting right that may be enabling their
staggering growth?" [http://www.quora.com/Pinterest/Which-viral-concepts-is-
Pinte...](http://www.quora.com/Pinterest/Which-viral-concepts-is-Pinterest-
getting-right-that-may-be-enabling-their-staggering-growth)

and "Why did it take so long for Pinterest to go viral?"
[http://www.quora.com/Pinterest/Why-did-it-take-so-long-
for-P...](http://www.quora.com/Pinterest/Why-did-it-take-so-long-for-
Pinterest-to-go-viral)

------
coryl
Hmm, the #2 Facebook Auto-Follow hack is interesting.

I wonder if any users had a friend follow them, then mention it to them in
person and have the other person be like "Oh...I never followed you."

~~~
mbjones
Yes, this definitely happened. Several of us were looking at Pinterest's
signup flow and how their site enabled viral features. I was the first to sign
up and then my co-founder signed up later in the day, _specifically_ choosing
not to follow anyone during the on boarding process. I received an e-mail from
Pinterest that he was following me, then he received an e-mail that I was
following him. Neither was the case.

~~~
SudarshanP
Isn't this unethical?

------
callmeed
I'm skeptical that the bookmarklet was a major driver in Pinterest's growth.
My wife was an early and avid Pinterest user and fairly tech savvy (though not
a hacker). She had no clue about the bookmarklet–or what one is–until I showed
her recently.

Thats anecdotal but I suspect accurate(unless you have data to prove
otherwise).

~~~
underwater
My wife was also an early adopter and an avid user. She uses the bookmarklet
constantly. Be careful of trying to extrapolate from a single data point.

